# Audi avanza desartando la Cadena de Montaje



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 28, 2016)

Desde 1913, cuando Henry Ford inventó e implemento la cadena de montaje como sistema eficiente para el montaje de coches, Audi a decidido implementar un nuevo sistema!

Ahoa el concepto es hacer que la carrosería de un coche toman su ruta de montaje de forma autónoma dentro del entorno de una fabricación en la fábrica donde todo esta conectado a una red interna e intercambia datos.







Aquí una imagen que muestra como las carroceria, montadas en una plataforma movil y autonoma conectada a la red de la fábrica. Hago referencia a un artículo en el prestigioso diario "Handelsblatt".


----------

